# demasoni level of challenge



## elarkin (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm undoubtedly a noob at this. I just set up my first tank (55 gallons) of African cichlids 3 weeks ago. I'm still working my way through the cycle. I started with one each of 6 different breeds of fish. I've been reading on here about how cool the demasoni are but I also read that they are challenging. I'm sure this is a noob question but I don't know how else to learn the answer: in what way exactly are they challenging? I guess I'm thinking that instead of mixed mbuna I might be interested in going with a tank that is just 12 demasoni. So, how difficult are they to manage? When the library says that they are a lvl 4 challenge, what exactly does that mean? Am I best off just going with a tank of mixed cichlids for a year or so to get a hang of it, or is it manageable to take on a tank of demasoni? --Ed


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

In general a level 4 challenge would mean that the fish is difficult to keep due to water quality needs, or hyper-aggression. In this case it is the hyper-aggression. It is typically only seen with conspecifics (fish from the same species or look similar). This fish is not found in large groups, but more typically as solitary fish guarding a patch of rock. From the male's point of view, any fish that enter this territory is either a potential mate or competition. When you take this attitude, and move the fish into an aquarium, it creates a new dynamic. Most tanks are not large enough accommodate, so we spread the aggression out through numbers. Sometimes is works well, and sometimes it does not.

So, the recommendation is to start off with a large number of fish, between 15-20. This allows for aggression to be spread out, and for the loss of a few fish while the group establishes itself. Your best bet is to find a breeder, and purchase a large group all at one time. You should expect some losses.


----------



## elarkin (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks dave. that's a very helpful explanation. i think i might try my hand at an easier group first and then switch over to demasoni once i feel like i have more of a sense of what i'm doing. i can live with some losses, but i fear that with my limited experience i might wind up with massive losses.

i am however still attracted to the demasoni. it sounds as if i shouldn't put one or two in with my other mbuna though either.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

A single speciemen often will do fine, so long as there are no conspecifics in the tank. Just remember, nothing is guaranteed with mbuna.

Ps. demasoni are unpredictable, and even when a hobbyist follows all the advice sometimes the tank ends in failure. I have kept them on several occassions, and I am keeping them now. I started out with 8 mature adults, 6 males and 2 females. I am now down to 2 males and 2 females. However, I have been managing the aggression against the two females by removing the males when they get too rough, usually after spawning. Yesterday I just added back 9 fry to the tank, and I have another 11 growing out. So, although I have lost 4 fish, I now have 20 to take their place. I am still having aggression issues, and I will likely have to remove one fo the two males again. Also, I am keeping this group with 10 Ps. elongatus chailosi juveniles as ditheres. There are enough fish in this tank that it makes it harder for the male demasoni to target one fish excessively. I also have lots of places for fish to hide. If you are willing to do something like this, then you might reconsider. I don't want to scare you away from these fish; they really are a pleasure to keep. I just want to make sure that you are well informed.


----------



## elarkin (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you. Yes, that is what I want: to go into it with my eyes wide open. As I said before, I think I'll try to build up some experience with less aggressive cichlids first and then maybe take on the challenge of the demasoni once I've built some confidence in my basic fishkeeping skills. Thanks again for your advice. --Ed


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

For less aggressive species I would consider L. caeruleus, Ps. acei, Ps saulosi, or any Peacock except the Jakes (this includes Lwada and Eureka), to name a few.


----------



## elarkin (Jan 31, 2009)

Currently in my tank I have 6 cichlids: 1 L. caeruleus, 1 Ps. acie, 1 obliquedens, 1 Red Top zebra (I don't know the scientific names for the last three), 1 Blue Ahli, and 1 Snowball (which I believe is an albino L. caeruleus). I know that I eventually want to put 2 synodontis in there and I think I want 4 more african cichlids. I was thinking of something like a saulosi, a duboisi, and or a Kaiser. But from what I've read it might also make more sense to simply increase the numbers of the species I already have which would mean adding 2 more L. caeruleus and 2 more acies, or something like that. I'd welcome any thoughts you might have since you've been so helpful thus far.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I would stay away from Tropheus, even a single specimen is likely to dominate this tank. Your "snowball" might be a white morph of Ps. socolofi. I don't think there are any albino labs in the hobby.


----------



## elarkin (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks. No tropheus then. Would it be ok to add 2 acie and 2 l. caeruleus and keep all that other variety I have in there, or should I remove one or two of those other fish and add say 3 of each of 3 varieties. So wind up with 4 acie, 4 l. caeruleus, and 4 saulosi? If I did that and added 2 synodontis would that be too many fish for a 55 gallon tank? I'm running an Emperor 400 for filtration at the moment, but I just snagged an eheim pro II 2026 on ebay for a good price.

thanks, ed


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

That could work, though you are going to have a lot of yellow in that tank. The species of the more mild types with 4-5 members should be fine. I would recommend 1M/3-4F, but that is difficult to do with Ps. acei and L. caeruleus, and often is not necessary.


----------



## elarkin (Jan 31, 2009)

can you recommend a suitable breed to reduce my yellow?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Iodotropheus sprengerae would work, also Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (a bit aggressive, but not too bad). A peacock would be suitable with your current mbuna, or one of the Victorians like Pundamilia nyererei or Xystichromis phytophagus. The victorian species may not be available at your LFS, so you would likely need to find a breeder.

Your other option would be to look through the profiles section at the mbuna flock, and see what interests you.


----------

